# Outback Warranty



## outdrs1 (Apr 22, 2005)

Can someone tell me what the warranty is on the Outback? The Keystone site says it is one year. Do they not warranty the structure any longer than this. Keystones other brands like the Zepplin give the warranty in the brochure. It seems strange that the Zep structure is warrantied for 5 years and the Outback for 1.


----------



## ywhat2000 (Apr 24, 2005)

Excellent question i'm curious myself since we are looking to buy a Outback tomorrow. You would think it would be more than a year these are there higher end T/Ters i thought.


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

I'm pretty sure a year is the industry standard, until you get into the higher end units that are designed for full timing.

All of the appliances, as well as the axles, and the floor are covered by their individual manufactur's warranty. I'm not sure about the frame of the trailer.

Tim


----------



## outdrs1 (Apr 22, 2005)

hatcityhosehauler said:


> I'm pretty sure a year is the industry standard, until you get into the higher end units that are designed for full timing.
> 
> All of the appliances, as well as the axles, and the floor are covered by their individual manufactur's warranty. I'm not sure about the frame of the trailer.
> 
> ...


The Zepplin is not a higher end unit. Priced well below the Outback.


----------



## Allsixofus (Mar 10, 2005)

My GulfBreeze 28TRS has a 2 year.... the Outback in 1....


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

Outbacks are warranteed as follows:

Rubber roof - 12 years
Plumbing - 10 years
Furnace - 5 years
A/C - 2 years
Awning - 3 years
Microwave - 3 years
Refrigerator - 3 years
Water heater - 2 years
Smoke detector - 3 years
Water pump - 2 years
Fiberglass exterior - 2 years
Steel frame - 2 years
Axles - 2 years
TV antenna - 2 years
Stovetop range - 2 years
Toilet - 2 years
Countertop - 2 years

Everything else - 1 year

Randy


----------



## Parker Outbacker (Dec 17, 2004)

Randy you're all over this stuff. What do you do, stay up at night and keep up on the latest Outback specs
















..ok, glad to see someone is..they keep me in line.


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Yea...looks like most of my warranties are expiring. Bummer. That's when things break.


----------



## mskyoutback (Jul 27, 2004)

NDJollyMon said:


> Yea...looks like most of my warranties are expiring. Bummer. That's when things break.
> [snapback]33750[/snapback]​


Must be time to buy a new one!


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

I'm on Outbacks like white on rice, Parker. I spent Saturday working on version 2 of the Outbacker Screen room. Will post photos soon. And then it snowed on Sunday night, probably because you already de-winterized.









Randy


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

mskyoutback said:


> NDJollyMon said:
> 
> 
> > Yea...looks like most of my warranties are expiring. Bummer. That's when things break.
> ...


Funny you should say that...after that post I went to NADA to see the value!









Yea...the wife would surely kill me. (saving for Hawaii you know!) sunny


----------



## aceweigle (Apr 21, 2005)

WOW...thank you for the list of warranty items!!!

As the owner of TT with no warranty......I cant explain the nervous feeling in my stomach everytime it rains. Just waiting for that stupid thing to leak.

I've been reading on this site for about a week now...and I have to say I am impressed with the way people handle their posts......not to mention the fact that 98% of the posts are positive!!!

Unlike the message board for the TT I currently own......it is 99% negative!!!

thanx for the great information...


----------



## Radar (Dec 1, 2005)

The Outback Warrantee. Is it only good for the original owner or subsequent owners as well. I just bought a genatlly used OUtback 21RS and waiting for the misplaced owners manuel


----------

